# Дорзальная протрузия С6-С7. В ней ли дело?



## natusik-adon (1 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте! Два года назад повернула вправо шею,парковалась в машине,после поворота сразу же сильное головокружение, это повторялось всю ночь. На следующий день голову даже поднять не смогла. Прокапали все что нужно. Появился шум в ушах, который продолжается до сих пор. Но мучения не закончились. Стали появляться все более новые симптомы,немеет теперь правая рука,сначало кисть,а потом идёт к верху. 

Записалась на упражнения типа Бубновского,как только начали делать упражнения с руками,сразу становилось плохо,на утро после одного из занятий онемела сначало кисть,а потом язык и правая сторона,думали инсульт,прокапали,прошло минут через 15. Поднимаю руки вверх ощущение горячего укола и поднимается давление,пульс становится от 90. Даже последние дни челюсть невозможно иногда двинуть как будто сводит. Что это может быть? 

В основном симптомы обостряются когда положение сидя и утром после сна. Пока ходишь более или менее нормально. И ещё один момент...когда делаю зарядку утром после сна при наклоне головы вперёд зрение изменяется,трясется картинка. Такие же симптомы со зрением,когда долго походишь на каблуках.  Страх божий... Неужели это все из-за шеи?! Где только уже не была. До этого случая никогда даже в больницах не лежала... Даже когда начинаю делать что-то правой рукой (например вчера резала мясо) через какое-то время начинает холодить и неметь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

Синдром лестничных мышц.


----------



## natusik-adon (1 Апр 2019)

Это вылечивается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

Сперва диагностируется.
А потом лечится, конечно.


----------



## natusik-adon (1 Апр 2019)

Спасибо большое за ответ! Здоровья Вам доктор и успехов в работе!

Просто у меня целый толмут обследований,и диагноз один, у Вас депрессия...только по состоянию все хуже и хуже. Не подскажите по этому диагнозу нужно к неврологу?

А поддергивание мышцы между подбородком и плечем с передней стороны это тоже может быть симптомом данной патологии?


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперва диагностируется.
> А том лечиться, конечно


И пожалуй лучше лечится чем грыжа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

И депрессия, конечно есть. Если болит больше 3 месяцев, то обязательно и депрессия.


natusik-adon написал(а):


> А поддергивание мышцы между подбородком и плечем с передней стороны это тоже может быть симптомом данной патологии?


Так там и лестничная мышца.
А по диагностике - лучше всего блокада.
А по лечению, есть даже операция на этой мышце.


----------



## natusik-adon (2 Апр 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста, а ощущение стягивания в шее и потом как будто холод по всему телу и сразу головокружение это что за симптомы? Не очень приятные,бывает после этого головокружение и сразу поднимается давление. Сахар в это время проверяла,все нормально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2019)

Головокружение без движения в шейном отделе или с движением шейные отделе?


----------



## natusik-adon (3 Апр 2019)

Без движения! ВСД уже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2019)

ВСД, а может и паническая атака.


----------



## natusik-adon (3 Апр 2019)

Спасибо большое. Попробую все таки проследить когда начинаются данные симптомы точно,бывает и после движения головой. Поэтому нужно правильно оценить свои симптомы...


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Апр 2019)

@natusik-adon, 
Хочу дать вам несколько советов:
1. Каблуки больше не носить! Это очень вредная обувь. Обувь вообще в принципе любая вредно. Полезно ходить только босяком. Понятно, что обувь нам всем нужно. Но каблуки они очень сильно портят биомеханику тела. У вас там не только с шее проблема скорее всего, а и с поясницей тоже, просто вы про это не знаете.
2. К Бубновскому плохая идея ходить лечить шею. Разве, что покалечить сильнее.
3. Сделайте фото тела стоя ровно в плавках, можно без лица спереди, сзади от стоп до головы и попросите доктора @AIR, он вам подскажет где и какие мышцы у вас напряжены.
Шея она связана тесно с грудным отделом позвоночника. Часто бывает при проблемах с шей зажат грудной отдел.


----------



## natusik-adon (4 Апр 2019)

Спасибо Вам большое за ответ!


----------



## natusik-adon (5 Апр 2019)

А что делать с признаками незначительного ассептического неспецифического воспаления костного мозга а теле L4 позвонка справа? Была сегодня к травматолога,сказал идите с Богом, ничего страшного


----------



## tankist (5 Апр 2019)

natusik-adon написал(а):


> А что делать с признаками незначительного ассептического неспецифического воспаления костного мозга а теле L4 позвонка справа? Была сегодня к травматолога,сказал идите с Богом, ничего страшного


Взять эти снимки и описать у другого специалиста.


----------



## natusik-adon (5 Апр 2019)

Спасибо большое! Сейчас так и сделала ,вроде сказали нет такого,но похоже на грыжу Шморля. Кому ещё отправить МРТ? Чтоб уже точно посмотрели?


----------



## tankist (5 Апр 2019)

Третьему специалисту


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2019)

natusik-adon написал(а):


> А что делать с признаками незначительного ассептического неспецифического воспаления костного мозга а теле L4 позвонка справа? Была сегодня к травматолога,сказал идите с Богом, ничего страшного


Тема вроде про головокружение?
А тут про поясницу. 
А чем Вас это пугаете? Снимки покажите


----------



## natusik-adon (6 Апр 2019)

И в пояснице тоже есть проблемы,во вложении есть все мрт,в том числе и поясница.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2019)

А чем это Вас пугает?


----------



## natusik-adon (6 Апр 2019)

Сказали ассептическое воспаление костного мозга ...хотя другие расшифровали как грыжу Шморля. Боюсь чтобы точно не было спондилита


----------



## tankist (6 Апр 2019)

Спондилит предполагает острое начало, температурную реакцию и существенный болевой синдром. Всё это было?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2019)

> ...ассептического неспецифического воспаления костного мозга а теле L4 позвонка справа...


аааа, так не дочитали!
...ассептического неспецифического воспаления...

Это так синятк от удара, а не флегмона от инфицированного зуба.


----------



## natusik-adon (7 Апр 2019)

Понятно. Спасибо большое! Тогда буду разбираться с шеей все таки! Каждое утро встаю -- рука онемевшая правая,потом после зарядки становится более или менее ничего


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2019)

Читаем про синдром передней лестничной мышцы


----------



## natusik-adon (3 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Читаем про синдром передней лестничной мышцы


Здравствуйте! Сходила к неврологу, сказала про диагноз который Вы написали,она на меня посмотрела и сказала может быть... Прописали ципролекс,вазобрал и витамины В. Это явно не поэтому диагнозу. Три дня назад стало в пояснице гореть,а потом даже в коленях и руках как будто подожгли внутри и давление поднимается. Я уже думаю может неа шее дело,а а пояснице. Внутри горит все,а ноги холодные (ступни). Написала врачу на Вашем сайте для второго мнения по МРТ,может мне неправильно что расшифровали... Боюсь онкологии позвоночника.

Сегодня вообще ступни и кисти холодные,а живот и спина как будто горчичники положили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2019)

Что же, ждем нового заключения и успокоения.
Поясница не дает проблем в шее.


----------



## natusik-adon (3 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а вот неспецифическое воспаление костного мозга что может дать?



Может из-за этого чувство жжения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2019)

Жжение - нет.


----------

